# Captain & 1st Officer jailed[16-19 years]



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
A Greek court has jailed the Captain and his 1st Officer for 16 and 19 years, after being guilty for the death of 82 passengers when their ferry[Express Samina] hit a rocky islet, in September 2000 nearby the coast of Paros and sunk.At the moment of the collison, the crew was watching a soccer game at the Tele.
3 Other members got 15 months till 8 years sentence, and 2 managers from the company Minoan Flying Dolphins, each 51 months for lack of caution.
Still lots of claims are deposit by the survivers[500] and families of the victims.

Here you can read the story from that accident:

http://www.greekislandhopping.com/Updates/updatepages/u_disaster.html


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Thanks for keeping us in the picture otherwise these items tend to drift off into obscurity

NigelC


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Ruud Thanks for keeping us in the picture otherwise these items tend to drift off into obscurity NigelC


Maybe the courts are finally waking up to these cowboys that try to give seamen and seamanship a bad name? And, not before time! Vix


----------

